# "HACK AND CRACK"



## Tux (May 10, 2005)

Last week, i wnt to Nehru Place to buy some(PIRATED) softwares. They had an awasome list and I don't think they lest any popular s/w. In the list I saw a s/w "HACK AND CRACK". Can anybody tell me wat kind of s/w it is? Is it used to really hack & crack or it prevents comp from being hacked. Mods, i dont think there is anything bout thread to lock it. I am just wanting some info.


----------



## cheetah (May 10, 2005)

Grow up man.....I think it will have some hacking\cracking utilities like w32dasm,port scanners,etc,etc,etc


OMG.....Deep aa gaya....Hes online in the GD section....I m going...see u l8r...

*BHAAGO DEEP AAYA*

lol lol lol


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 10, 2005)

why dont u try google for this.... as u r not allowed to talk here.....


----------



## mario_pant (May 10, 2005)

hey saurav... we are allowed to discuss about software... and in theis case we dont know if it is a reall hacking software..... so it is "legal"....;
anyways..... search on google....


----------



## imcool (May 10, 2005)

It is a set of hacking tools, but has lots of viruses, better stuff on n the net.


----------



## mario_pant (May 10, 2005)

ur right imcool...... the best tools which are there and are virus free are w32dasm and a simple hex editor and some application to change the assembly language... like (HIEW - Hackers vIEW)........
PS: and if some mod finds it offencive on my posting the name of the tools then plz consider the fact that these are good tools and shud not b used for worng purposes..... LOL....Thx...


----------



## sujithtom (May 11, 2005)

Hmm catchy topic. I wondered why this wasn't locked when i saw the topic. But i later got the point.

Regarding abt cd, it may contain c r a p hacking tools and test viruses in it

[mods please take the feature of chaniging 'c r a p' to ****. PPl may mistake it for f**k]


----------



## Gaurav (May 11, 2005)

I purchased the Same CD from Palika Bazaar. And the CD is a Piece of S**T. Contains a variety of viruses in zip files although some good tools were there in it but infected my PC with different types of viruses. Had to format my harddisk, all 4 partition   So my dear friend first scan the CD with antivirus and then don't open the infected files.


----------



## abhinav (May 12, 2005)

Hey I saw two such same CDs in Palika bazaar On shop No.206 and u know what he was demanding 150 for that single bulshit CD so i didnt bought it but then he started his as usaul work and gave me for 30Rs.

I found more than 9000 Cracks,Serials,etc on the CD but all old!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn


----------



## pakkasir (May 12, 2005)

there are so many websites and topsites to search for cracks and serials. Customised hacking tools are also available. I wonder what made you guys purchase that cd(you could hv bought Smackdown for PS2, or the latest colection of MP3s for 30 bucks 8) )


----------



## Tux (May 12, 2005)

I never went to palika. does they sell engish mp3. nheru place don't sell


----------



## imcool (May 12, 2005)

a ps2 dvd for 30 bucks, u kidding, a blank dvd-r costs 35.


----------



## Gaurav (May 13, 2005)

Just wanted to try a hand at different hacking tools but wasted my money in hope for gaining some knowledge. Ya you're right there are many sites offering same tools but you never know which of them is containing which virus be careful, dude.


----------



## Charley (May 13, 2005)

cheetah said:
			
		

> Grow up man.....I think it will have some hacking\cracking utilities like w32dasm,port scanners,etc,etc,etc
> 
> 
> OMG.....Deep aa gaya....Hes online in the GD section....I m going...see u l8r...
> ...


----------



## Yoda (May 13, 2005)

cracks are OK but Hacks may not suite you well.

But if you want hacks then PM me.


----------



## Tux (May 13, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> cheetah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice way to increase post count :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## mariner (May 13, 2005)

i bought some cds like that in bombay last year but most of the progs dont work.


----------



## imcool (May 13, 2005)

software such as those that can't be immediately grasped eg. hack and crack are not an ideal way to start a hacking carrer


----------



## damnthenet (May 14, 2005)

Hey, wait!
Can't beleive my eyes.
A CD called 'cracks and hacks'?
Idea...  
If it's really a CD containing software to crack and hack, don't buy that CD wasting money. CRACK IT! 
Daniel Moses


----------



## khattam_ (May 17, 2005)

Dont waste time on such crappy proggies............
Just search the internet and find the one you need


----------



## Tux (May 17, 2005)

I am not buying it anymore. DELETE the thread.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 18, 2005)

i was not aware of such market in delhi . i will soon go there n buy lots of software cd's . they are so cheap. thanx guys.


----------



## AiM (May 19, 2005)

That CRACK-HACK cd is availble here for a long time.  If anybody got it pls scanitwith your antivirus !! and wait...''

Anyway the toolz are outdated tooo...''


----------



## rohanbee (May 19, 2005)

Yeah these are cheap. But run some and you will know the consequences very soon. Adwares, virus and other problems do end up clogging your system. Iam telling from personal experience. Better to have less but "ORIGINAL SOFTWARE". Benefits we all know.


----------



## Gaurav (May 19, 2005)

I fully agree with ya. I too had a horrible experience using this type of CD. Full of deadly viruses.


----------



## AiM (May 25, 2005)

> Better to have less but "ORIGINAL SOFTWARE". Benefits we all know.



I agree...

But most of the SOHO users canot afford the pricing schemes..


----------



## _mAkA_ (May 25, 2005)

First know the meaning of Cracking & hacking & come to discuss in the forum. If you want detailed study on both topics then mail me at maka.maka@gmail.com


----------



## abhinav (May 25, 2005)

Tux said:
			
		

> I never went to palika. does they sell engish mp3. nheru place don't sell




Yes they even sell tamil/marathi/gujarati/etc MP3 witch are not even regianal

Also u may find any thing there..............anything(pirated)(electronics)


----------



## visvo (May 26, 2005)

cheetah wrote:
Grow up man.....I think it will have some hacking\cracking utilities like w32dasm,port scanners,etc,etc,etc


OMG.....Deep aa gaya....Hes online in the GD section....I m going...see u l8r...

BHAAGO DEEP AAYA

lol lol lol


here we are for some serious stuff..

i think you are SPAMMING here .. STOP this MOD Take action.


----------



## plasmafire (May 27, 2005)

lolz..best tools are the notepad and a hexeditor.
that all


----------



## Delpiero (May 27, 2005)

cheetah said:
			
		

> Grow up man.....I think it will have some hacking\cracking utilities like w32dasm,port scanners,etc,etc,etc
> 
> 
> OMG.....Deep aa gaya....Hes online in the GD section....I m going...see u l8r...
> ...


This is so funny. Don't worry man he is just a mod  .lol


----------

